# Endless Space Multiplayer



## Sothi (7. Juli 2012)

"Endless Space" aus der Feder der Amplitude Studios treibt all jenen feuchte (Freuden-)Tränen in die Augen, die sich schon immer einen legitimen Nachfolger zu Master of Orion 2 verpackt in einem modernen Gewand gewünscht haben. Es handelt sich bei diesem Prunkstück der Independent-Szene also um ein hochkomplexes 4x-Game.

Endless Space kam Anfang Juli raus, kostet (je nach Version) zwischen 25 und 30 Euro und liegt auch in einer deutschsprachigen Version vor. 

*Multiplayer-Match*

Erstmals begebe ich mich auf gänzlich unausgetretene Multiplayer-Pfade: Mein Gast *Kawie* und ich treten in Form der Sophons und der Säer in einem epischen Match um die Vorherrscheft im *Endless Space-Universum* an. Das Schöne dabei: Kawie ist ein alter *Master of Orion 2-Veteran*, der jede Menge Hintergrundinfos und Vergleiche liefern kann, mit denen er den Horizont dieses Let's Play um einige Nuancen erweitert.

 Gespielt wird ein komplettes Match von Anfang bis Ende in einer kleinen Galaxy ohne KI – es heißt also Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn. 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oAOGCHmKnag

Viel Spaß!

In diesem Sinne,
Sothi


----------



## Foxwood (13. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir Endless Space letztens auf Steam angesehen als man es für ein Wochenende kostenlos anzocken konnte und hab mir danach Montags direkt die Box gekauft. Ich war wirklich schnell positiv begeistert. Vor allem der hohe Grad an taktischer Finesse hat mich begeistert. Anfangs war ich etwas überfordert. Dann hab ich mir aber mal Euer Let's Play auf Youtube angesehen und muss sagen, dass es schonmal sehr geholfen hat. Danke dafür!!!  Ich bin zwar noch recht weit davon entfernt das Spiel in allen Einzelheiten verstanden zu haben aber das kommt schon irgendwann von selbst.


----------

